# Fun thread



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

Just for fun who is single here  if its allready posted im sorry


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Not I!June will be 12 years I've been married


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Not I!June will be 12 years I've been married


Nice.... congratulations


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

SINGLE N READY TO MINGLE BABY!!! ahahaha. always thot that line was dumb  but yeah... check mark next to single


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Some members here will tell you themselves, i do indeed have a girlfriend, goes by many names. lol


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

i been married almost a yr, july 18th....sigh....  nah i love my woman, but guys, you know the deal, when you get that paperwork.....ready to sign them papers, papers, lol  aite i'll stop now.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I'm not legally married, if that's what you're asking... lol. But I am in a committed relationship. Been divorced from my 1st husband for almost 3 yrs now. Took this long to get back into a relationship, and we've talked about marriage, but we're taking our time.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

<<<<<< Settled down with a nerd to call my own.


----------



## blurzredg4 (Oct 23, 2008)

being single is the shizzzz! haha well most of the time not in any rush was in a relationship for four yrs...too young to get too serious lol


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Not single been married for a whole 19 days now.


----------



## Ownedby7 (Apr 26, 2010)

Traded in my wife for a Pit 17 years ago and never looked back...


----------



## Ownedby7 (Apr 26, 2010)

Oops! 18 years. Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL you guys make me laugh. 
I'm totally taken as well


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

very funny ppl love the replies lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Ownedby7 said:


> Oops! 18 years. Time flies when you're having fun.


where did this guy come from? lol, welcome to the forum.


----------

